# Joint compound to smooth old paint layers.



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

With the prep you've done, you might get away with it, but I wouldn't chance it. First use a bonding primer, Bullseye 123 or similar, then skimcoat, prime again, two topcoats....done deal.


----------

